# General > PC & Console Gaming >  COD M2 : New map pack ?

## M R

Anyone downloaded it ?  1200 points seems alot to me for 5 maps.........

Verdict ????

----------


## slinky

yeah ive got the stimulus pack for ps3 cost 10 quid odd worth getting there bringing out another mack pack soon with another 2 old maps on it hope its killhouse from modern warfare

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> yeah ive got the stimulus pack for ps3 cost 10 quid odd worth getting there bringing out another mack pack soon with another 2 old maps on it hope its killhouse from modern warfare


No Killhouse in the next one I am am afraid, The next Map pack is called Resurgence and will be out on the 7th of July. The new Maps are Carnival, Fuel and Trailer Park and the two COD4 maps are Vacant and Strike.

----------


## M R

I'm pretty sure it's available now for download on xbl ?

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> I'm pretty sure it's available now for download on xbl ?


Yeah but me and Slinky are PS3 owners and have to wait until Weds !!

----------


## cemmts

Would'nt waste your money on the map packs imo. I have both for 360

----------


## *Martin*

I pure detest the fact that after you shell out £40 on a game you are then expected to shell out a tenner each time they release something that realistically should've been included in the game in the first place!!!

I never really enjoyed MW2 that much! I dunno if it's the killstreaks or whatever but it just doesn't seem as good as what it should've been!

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> Would'nt waste your money on the map packs imo. I have both for 360


Got the stimulus and quite liked them, especially Crash and Overgrown. Getting the Resurgence as I have the cash on my PSN account anyway but just for Vacant and Strike. Carnival looks fun though.

Says it all really about MW2 when people crave the COD4 maps !!

----------

